# need a new waterborne NC trim primer.



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have been using bullseye water base primer.









But, it tends to clog our sandpaper, especially when power sanding.

I would like to find a primer for no more than $30 per gallon that is waterbase, builds nicely, and sands to powder easily, does not clog sandpaper, etc.

Xim UMA and Graham Blockout meet my performance needs for the ot part, not sure UMA is a high enough build though, but the price is around $40/gallon.

Regular BM freshstart acrylic does not quite sand well enough, IMHO.


I have not tried or seen BM fresh start superior 046 yet, that should be around $30, but do not know how it would perform.









Maybe one of the newer Zinsser products?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

What about Aqualock from Insl-x? 

I think that stuff is amazing when it comes to that. Easy to use and dry pretty quick.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will see if I can track that product down locally. Add it to the to try list.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Try the 046 first Dean, I think you will like it. I'm still testing it out, but like what I see.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Aqualock would be my thought as well and its a BM product Dean so you should be able to get it easily. 

I actually still like 123 as well and the price is good...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you get Porter products? I've tried their BlankIt primer before and liked it, but it was years ago. I just remembered its coverage kicked serious ass. Not sure how well it sands and whatnot.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not think Porter is available here.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, $ 30 a gallon, thats cheap. we pay $ 70 a gallon for this stuff in Australia. Have you tried Pittsburgh paints undercoat ? Is it called PPG ?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Try the 046 first Dean, I think you will like it. I'm still testing it out, but like what I see.


As much as I am a Moore guy I think there primers have always sucked and were way over priced... I think they bought Insul-x to get there primer technology.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Give Superior Primer a try. I use it all the time for all kinds of interior (some exterior) it dries fast and covers allot better then the regular fresh start. I like how it sands, That's just me and my experiences.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dean

We have used this primer with very good results.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For interior NC trim primer I use Aqua lock sold through BM here and Seal Grip from PPG. I also use these products in repaints.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can get seal grip without too much hassle, I think. At least it is on the back shelf, but it might have been a one run order type thing.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I like Insl-x Stix primer or ML Campbell Agualente primer.

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=MLC&doctype=PDS&prodno=035777045299&lang=2


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dean, I've been messing around with primers for NC quite a bit lately. Are you putting that zinsser over pre-primed or are you talking about new wood?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> What about Aqualock from Insl-x?
> 
> I think that stuff is amazing when it comes to that. Easy to use and dry pretty quick.


I freaking love this stuff - said in another thread somewhere that this stuff sticks to previously oil finishes with no sanding. At least with the tests I have done. With in a few hours of application, you can not scratch it off.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I freaking love this stuff - said in another thread somewhere that this stuff sticks to previously oil finishes with no sanding. At least with the tests I have done. With in a few hours of application, you can not scratch it off.
> 
> Pat


Does it powder nicely and and not clog sandpaper? I think my paint store just dropped those primers. What is the cost per gallon?



jack pauhl said:


> Dean, I've been messing around with primers for NC quite a bit lately. Are you putting that zinsser over pre-primed or are you talking about new wood?


We do a mix. Often we have pillars with MDF on the panels, poplar crown, and poplar trim on them. Entertainment centers, lockers are often similar with the faces and trim poplar, insides MDF. Doors and trim are usually MDF. Wainscot is usually poplar. So the answer is "Yes."


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How much are you guys paying for aqualock?


----------



## industrial strength (Nov 10, 2011)

Seems like you need SW Easy Sand primer if sanding is most important. SW Wall and Wood primer if build is more important.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Seal Grip enamel undercoater. Sands really well. 

http://buyat.ppg.com/rep_pafpainttools_files/Pghpaints/tdb/17-955.pdf


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been using sherwins "millwork primer" it is in the sherkem line works great on NC. I've been able to make the routered mdf edges look factory with it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just looked up the specs and sou ds like this would need to be reprimed.

Quoting the website: 
SHER-WOOD® 2400 Millwork Primer is a fast drying latex primer intended for interior and exterior millwork applications. Factory applied millwork primers on soft woods, such as pine, fir, and hemlock are designed to protect millwork prior to installation. Millwork should be primed and topcoated immediately after installation.


----------

